# Two new in box Tivo wireless G USB



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

BRAND NEW Tivo Wireless G USB (AG0100) Network Adapter in box. $40 each or two for $70, shipping included to lower 48. Or $35 each for used. Paypal or US Postal money order only to verified account and shipped to verified address. 
I can take these out of the box and test them if you like. I got these included with some Premiers I bought, but I already had the adapters.


----------



## Jayip54 (Sep 13, 2012)

replaytv said:


> BRAND NEW Tivo Wireless G USB (AG0100) Network Adapter in box. $40 each or two for $70, shipping included to lower 48. Or $35 each for used. Paypal or US Postal money order only to verified account and shipped to verified address.
> I can take these out of the box and test them if you like. I got these included with some Premiers I bought, but I already had the adapters.


Still available?

Jay


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Jayip54 said:


> Still available?
> 
> Jay


yes


----------

